# S&W .45, Yea or Nay?



## Stachie (Dec 14, 2006)

Okay, I know that this is the Walther section, but I have a related question and I want the advice of Walther owners: I want a new polymer .45 and have been considering the SW990L, or whatever it is called; I own a P99, *is the S&W version acceptable? Any information regarding the .45?*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a SW99 - its pretty much the same gun - it just comes down to aethetics. I had my SW99 first, because I couldn't get my hands on a fullsize Walther. I also hard chromed the slide. 

When I had a $1200 TRP 1911 from Springfield, it was irritating because I always shot better with the SW99. So, it is a good gun. 

Be aware that the SW99 is no longer made - as you pointed out, only the SW990L is. Its basically their version of the Walther QA trigger. So, the trigger is a bit heavier, but shorter than the P99 A/S style trigger of the SW99.

I have thought about the 45 version before. But, the frame and grip is bigger. And, the style of gun has a somewhat high bore axis. I don't think I'd like the gun in anything higher than a 9mm. That's why I never bought the 45 version. But, the people who have it seem to like it a lot


----------

